# Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sunday.



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

A friend of a friend's daughter is married to a K9 cop and they have a German Shepherd that is violently aggressive and they're not sure what to do with her. I'm picking her up Sunday morning for the day to work with her and evaluate her. She's a biggun' at 90+ lbs and she's of German working background. Should be a fun challange. I'll be sure to get pics and video!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I think I hit something and my email flew away. Did you get it?


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AnnaRileyI think I hit something and my email flew away. Did you get it?


Nope, no e-mail. I"ll try to get back to you about your dog tomorrow. Had this dog pop up locally that needs some serious help. It lives in a 10x12 pen outside and is very aggessive. Once I get more details and secure a time when I can pick it up, I'll get back to trying to help out. I close on my house tomorrow too. Guh, things pile up quick.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

Good luck.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

Full body bite suit with helmet and mask... Good luck as John said.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

There you go. Walk in looking like the Michellin Man.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: blackbirdzachA friend of a friend's daughter is married to a K9 cop and they have a German Shepherd that is violently aggressive and they're not sure what to do with her. I'm picking her up Sunday morning for the day to work with her and evaluate her. She's a biggun' at 90+ lbs and she's of German working background. Should be a fun challange. I'll be sure to get pics and video!


Well can't wait to hear the details. Do update us please and be careful.....


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

John are you picking on me???? I would put my safety first. 

blackbirdzach, I wish you well. I hope that maybe there is some medical issue involved with the dogs aggression.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Nope, just being a wise-a$$ as always.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

John better a wise-a$$ than a dumb one.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh don't worry, I have my fare share of those moments too. LOL


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*



> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerFull body bite suit with helmet and mask... Good luck as John said.


hahahah, I'll be fine. I bought a couple of new collars, a 30 foot leash, and I"m bringing along some of my "prey drive tresters". I'll have more details on the dog tonight once the people call me back.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*



> Quote:It lives in a 10x12 pen outside and is very aggessive.


I would be as well. She is the family dog or is she the officer's PSD/patrol K9?


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

Yeah, no kidding. I have a feeling that some of it may be territorial aggression from living in such a small space...I often see this with dogs that are chained up. 

I predict the day to go like this. 

- Arrive at house and walk to kennel. Dog barks and growls and I stand calm and quiet until the initial challange expires. 

- Enter kennel and pay no attention to the dog. Dog will probably resume her challange. Stand calm and quiet until she quiets down. 90% chance she will go in the dog house. 

- Lure dog out with treats, calm words, or prey drive toys.

- Collar and leash dog and take to car. 

- Drive dog to local state park and find clear area with no dogs or people. 

- Attatch 30 ft leash and begin evaluation

- Dog will turn out to be high energy and high prey drive but very friendly and affectionate

- Return to house and put dog back in the kennel. The dog will bark and whine when I leave looking even more sad than when I first got there. Aggression will resume the next day out of frustration.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

Pretty much my line of thinking exactly. If he's a dog that just needs leadership or else, I hope you can bail him out and find him a good home. 

Bring sausages. Try to find a good Hungarian sausage. Smelly in a good way, extremely delicious, and not greasy. Will buy you the affection and attention of any dog. May also work on me.









Keep us posted! Can we hedge bets for how the day goes? I bet a bag of virtual dog cookies on the scenario we've agreed on!


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

Deal! But don't you dare bring some cheap Wal Mart crap. Snausages or better when it comes to wagers!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

I was thinking just sit down and wait for the dog to get it out of their system and know that you weren't falling for the real sounding threat.

Toss treat in without looking at the dog.


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

Yeah, something along those lines. Just depends on the dog's reaction. In my somewhat limited experience (compared to some of you that have been doing this your whole life), 80% of threats are only a test. But you need to be able to read the dog to know if you should back off or pursue the issue.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

Will be interesting to see how things go.


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*



> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerWill be interesting to see how things go.


Yeah, I'm excited and nervous at the same time. I'm not nervous about the dog, but I'm nervous because if I fail to come up with something I'm not sure what will happen to the dog....one of three things i'd imagine.

1. The dog continues to live it's life in the little kennel

2. They take the dog to the pound and it gets put down

3. If number #2 happens I will be forced to take the dog in, myself. I just closed on my house today and I'm not quite ready to take on a project dog, but I will if I must.


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

I talked to the owner today and got the whole story. He was a K9 cop and loved his job and his dogs. His K9 dog was a littermate of this girl. He blew out his knee at work and had to have two surgerys. He had to give up his K9 dog and was half-forced to retire now he works in a completely different field. He got this girl as a family dog and to train...but he just can't keep up with her anymore. The guy is really nice, actually thier whole family is, and he sounded really bummed out while he was telling me the whole. Just not a good situation for anyone involved. 

I pick her up at 8:30 tomorrow morning. 

He also said that he doesn't want her in a rescue organization. He only wants her to go to someone that he knows and someone that can handle her. I"ll know more tomorrow, but while I'm sure she'll be a challange, I think she's a dog I can rehab.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

Sounds like she's a typical working line that will channel all their energy into negative means if not given good leadership and proper outlets. She may be just fine. Bring some balls with you- more than one in case of possessiveness. I'd love to see how she is; can you take photos or videos? I'm really curious about this "red zone case."







If this is a littermate to a good working K9, a lot of sport/working people may have interest in her. Even mine is piqued, to be honest!

Good luck, you'll do well! Remember not to rush and take heed of every little teensy bit of body language!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

Good luck to you tomorrow, I hope it works out like you think it will. But remember, always hope for the best but be ready for the worst. I hope you will post an update tomorrow, I really am very interested in how it goes.


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

Thanks guys. I'm bringing my bag of collars, a bag of beggin strips, a handful of tennis balls, a tug, a couple of prey drive testing toys, a 4 foot training lead, a 30 ft leash, a back pack, some water for me, my outward hound H2o backpack for the dog, collapsable water dish, and a camera. 

I"ll have lots of pic and lots of videos. This will probably be a bit longer than my other "dog reports" since there's a chance I might take this one in. Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## MacknCody (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

Ooo, I'm really curious now. Heres my late good luck.


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

Just got back! Worked her for 3 hours and still have all my fingers and toes. hahah

Teasers! Full report and pics this evening.
She's a big'un.


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

One last teaser, then I have other things to do this afternoon. Click for the video.

http://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i246/b...nt=MVI_0641.flv


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

Seriously last one. I'll be out the door before this post fully loads. heehee


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

So glad you are still alive.

SHE IS A REAL LOOKER.

I am off to watch the video.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

That was a tease.
I really like the look of her. I do not understand the story. She was a family pet but they did nothing with her? How old? The guy had to know better and worked her before he wrecked his knees.


I really like her. Does she get along with other dogs? Can't wait for the full update.


----------



## MacknCody (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

God, she's a beaut. 

Does she have a problem with stairs/never seen them before? 

Take her, take her!


----------



## eak0429 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

She is so pretty. I love the look of those working line dogs.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

Absolutely beautiful. Red zone case?? She seems rock solid! First time on stairs?? She did AWESOME. Wow.


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*



> Originally Posted By: Hillyard FarmsGod, she's a beaut.
> 
> Does she have a problem with stairs/never seen them before?
> 
> Take her, take her!


I know it seems so silly, but I've had dogs that you couldn't kick down a flight of stairs or pull up with a winch.









I have most of the pics done, working on the vids now.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

We are waiting...... Will you keep her?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

Watch out! She's a man-eater all right!









Beautiful dog. So, where's the red zone?


----------



## MacknCody (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*



> Originally Posted By: blackbirdzach
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Hillyard FarmsGod, she's a beaut.
> ...


Actually it doesn't seem so silly, greyhounds that have raced never see stairs and you have to teach them how to navigate them. My greyhound went up stairs fine but going down never seemed as easy. 

I still say keep her....


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

Link to the pics and report. 56k users beware, it's long and pic heavy!!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=600452&page=0#Post600452


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

Wow, I'm having a dejavu!!

I've had a foster dog just like your girl. He was also aggressive (unprovoked), but was later euthanized. This brought back some sad memories.








Wonder if they are related? I had his papers and his breeder was from Macon, GA I believe.
Don't they look alike?








[/img]


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

Wow, they do look alike. Unprovoked aggression is sometimes hard to work out because it can be difficult to find the triggers. Sorry they put him down.









If it ever happens again, please let me know...I'll be happy to work with him/her.


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Going to go visit a "red zone" case dog on Sun*

From the videos it looks like she just needs a leader.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for giving the dog's rehab a shot. My hunch is things will workout fine for you and the dog, and progress seems to be great. 

I am recently involved with GSD rescue, but as a newbie I think the rescue folks have given me the easy ones. However, in very short order I want like to try an rehab a GSD, just like you are doing.


----------

